# [Wet Thumb Forum]-67 US gallons



## swannee (Jun 11, 2005)

converted this tank from community tank to planted!


----------



## aquasox (Sep 11, 2005)

very nice. Especially like the wood...like tree branches.


----------



## swannee (Jun 11, 2005)

Thanks aquasox, it was some old gum tree has been out the back in a pile for a year or so, but even after boiling,baking in the oven, and soaking it with epsum salts for a month it still got some kind of slimy crap all over it and caused a few alage blooms so I had to retire it, and have been in the El Natural forum and like the sounds of it, so I am now doing the NATURAL thing and loving it so far


----------

